# After market grips for buckmark camper



## pitmanr2003

I just got a standard buckmark camper and was wandering if there were some aftermarket grips out there. I really like the urx grip but dont know if it will work on it.


----------



## bruce333

I don't think the URX grips will fit on the camper.

I know the Camper grips don't fit on the URX. The URX frame has a slightly different shape.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20556


----------



## VAMarine

pitmanr2003 said:


> I just got a standard buckmark camper and was wandering if there were some aftermarket grips out there. I really like the urx grip but dont know if it will work on it.


You can get some wood grips with finger grooves from Gripsforguns.com


----------



## pitmanr2003

VAMarine said:


> You can get some wood grips with finger grooves from Gripsforguns.com


i saw that one and thats what i want with the finger grooves. but would love something made of rubber like hogue.


----------



## VAMarine

pitmanr2003 said:


> i saw that one and thats what i want with the finger grooves. but would love something made of rubber like hogue.


I don't think there's anything out there in rubber. You might be able to modify a Peirce Finger Groove Inert for a 1911 to work under some factory rubber grips, but that's about the only thing I know of.


----------

